# Suddenly DSL won´t connect anymore - Please help

## dodger10k

Hi there,

until last night I was satisfied using Gentoo. Then my DSL was disconnected and since then I can´t connect again:

 *Quote:*   

> root # adsl-start
> 
> ................TIMED OUT
> 
> /usr/sbin/adsl-start: line 191:  3641 Terminated              $CONNECT "$@" >/dev/null 2>&1

 

Here´s the debug:

 *Quote:*   

> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> * The following section contains information about your system
> 
> Fri Jun 27 21:29:29 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page 2003
> ...

 

Before someone asks: I didn´t change any of my configuration (which until last night worked without any problems!) and the local network is still properly up and running.

Strange enough, I even get the timeout error when booting from live-cd and trying to install the internet-connection.

Any hints are very appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## clumsyninja

before we go messing with something that may or may not be broken, i have a few suggestions...

1) check all your wiring (rj-11 from wall to modem, rj-45 from modem to nic, etc).

2) call your isp and ask them whats going on: don't let them know you are using linux (they won't offer support)

3) try connecting to the internet via another computer

4) re-emerge rp-pppoe (you do still have the tar.bz2 in /usr/portage/distfiles, right?

5) if the above doesn't work, let me know

 i had something like this happen to me a few months ago, totally tore down my box and rebuilt it to find out that my isp was the culprit...i lost 64 days uptime because i didnt look for the obvious answer!  :Confused: 

cn

----------

## dodger10k

I agree, we shouldn´t waste too much needless energy  :Smile: 

1) Wiring is ok. The local network is working properly.

2) I called them, they checked, called me back three hours later to tell me everything is ok on their side.

3) Is working. Actually I´m connecting through my XP client.

4) in the /usr/portage/distfiles I have rp-pppoe-3.5.tar.gz

    How do I re-emerge when the dsl connection is not working? Don´t blame me, but in all these years I never used Linux as a client behind Windows  :Smile: 

Hm, the alternative to rebuild my box doesn´t sound that nice  :Smile: 

----------

## linux_weenie

have you tried setting up the networking manually? or are you using the pppoe type of adsl?

-will

----------

## chrispy

he is using rp-pppoe so obviously he is connecting via pppoe  :Wink: 

you have 2 netcards I suppose ? or if you only have one connected to the DSL modem, check wether it has an ip address or not. Usually things are better if the bridge network card doesn't have an ip address. maybe you changed something in your network config recently ?

if you have 2 netcards, check which one is setup to be used by rp-pppoe

try re-running the configuration script from rp-pppoe (as I recall : "adsl-setup" ) and see if that makes a difference.

if nothing else works, try re-emerging, although it shouldn't be necessary, as your problem sounds to me like a configuration issue.

please report your progresses

p.s. : to re-emerge, just type

emerge rp-pppoe

----------

## dodger10k

 *chrispy wrote:*   

> try re-running the configuration script from rp-pppoe (as I recall : "adsl-setup" ) and see if that makes a difference.

 

Nope doesn´t make any difference.

 *chrispy wrote:*   

> if nothing else works, try re-emerging, although it shouldn't be necessary, as your problem sounds to me like a configuration issue.

 

Well I hope you´re right, but anyway without working connection I can´t re-emerge. As I wrote before I even tried to boot from live-cd and got the same error message while trying to connect...

----------

## dodger10k

I just de- and re-installed both ppp and rp-pppoe. But still no change in this matter...

 *Quote:*   

> un 29 01:46:27 [pppd] Using interface ppp0
> 
> Jun 29 01:46:27 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyp1
> 
> Jun 29 01:46:58 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests_
> ...

 

----------

## WarMachine

This may sound strange but my ISP is moving all their login names for pppoe to require the @bellsouth.net after the name, after a certain point I won't be able to connect without that part of the name.  Try dropping or adding the @your.isp part of the pppoe login name.

----------

## dodger10k

WarMachine, nice try, but no, it didn´t work... Same error as before...

Doesn´t anyone know the ultimate solution? It´s really kinda strange...

----------

## frbie

Hello,

I have the same problem after installing the new 2.6 Kernel. Is there a solution out there?

----------

## kovbal

I have the same problem with kernel 2.6.1. rp-pppoe doesn't even compile on kernel headers 2.6.0. The strange thing is, that on my other machine, adsl with kernel 2.6.1 works like charm.

Any idea?

----------

## dodger10k

On 2.6.1 I had to compile all PPP-related stuff into the kernel to make rp-pppoe work. With ppp compiled as modules it didn't work.

Maybe this helps.

----------

## mirko_3

Hast du es geschafft? Ich habe dasselbe Problem...(Ich bin kein deutscher, man kann dass sehen...)

----------

